# Damn you FreeBSD!



## bigtoque (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been sucked in...

I'm supposed to be studying my ass off at school and all I've been doing is tinkering away on my computer for the last year!

I'm always installing, updating and configuring new things, setting up small test networks, and buying new compatible hardware!

It's fun though


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 3, 2011)

Ha! Welcome to the club. Twelve years now myself.

I have a nicely formatted page which is nice if you ever run into a dreaded "builtin" page:
http://rubyprogrammer.net/~stu/posix/

enjoy!


----------



## vertexSymphony (Aug 4, 2011)

+1
The more I dig deeper into the system, the more I fall in love with it.
I'm also supposed to be studying (a LOT), but ... updating to 9 -CURRENT (by now it's BETA1) just gave me more material & features to learn more about this !

Been using it a year already, and I'm very comfortable in userland ... now I'm trying to learn about the sources =D

So, yeah ... damn you FreeBSD ! <3


----------



## nekoexmachina (Aug 10, 2011)

> I'm supposed to be studying my ass off at school and all I've been doing is tinkering away on my computer for the last year!


Actually, that (well, it started not with FreeBSD, but the most serious impact was actually my coming into *BSD-users world) allowed me to find pretty good job which allowed me to drop studying in local university, which I personally think is pretty good (education in Russia sucks. All it gives to you is a little paper with 'You are now educated specialist', and spending my time for job is much more interesting/useful).




> I have a nicely formatted page which is nice if you ever run into a dreaded "builtin" page:
> http://rubyprogrammer.net/~stu/posix/


Nice  thx.


----------

